# WLAN auf LAN Adapter wie nennt man sowas?



## Joel-92 (29. Januar 2013)

Hallo, 

ich habe einen WLAN-Router und einen AV-Receiver, der aber nur einen LAN-Anschluss besitzt. 
Da der Router zu weit vom AV-Receiver entfernt steht bräuchte ich ein Gerät, das WLAN empfangen kann und über einen LAN-Anschluss ausgibt. Praktisch ein WLAN auf LAN Adapter. Wie nennt man so etwas?


----------



## Timsu (29. Januar 2013)

Wlan Bridge?


----------



## [-SONIC-] (29. Januar 2013)

Wie wärs mit D-Lan?

1 adapter steckst du an der steckdose neben deinem router (per lan sogar)

2 adapter tust du an der steckdose neben deinem ac receiver ebenfalls per lan.
Problem gelöst.

Ansonsten gibts von den üblichen dlan bzw. Powerline hersteller auch adapter die wlan empfangen und in lan weitergeben. Finde sowas aber bisschen unsinnig.


----------



## DumBaz (30. Januar 2013)

warum kaufst du dir nicht einen Lan-Switch und klemmst den hinter den Router, dan erweiterst du damit deine Lan-Ports und kannst so mehrere Geräte an den Lan-Anschluss des Routers betreiben.

du kannst dir auch nen 2ten Wlan-Router mit Repeater-Funktion besorgen und damit dein Wlan vergrössern.

vielleicht ist DAS ja was für dich, Wlan erweiterung + Lan-Port


----------



## Joel-92 (30. Januar 2013)

[-SONIC-] schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit D-Lan?
> 
> 1 adapter steckst du an der steckdose neben deinem router (per lan sogar)
> 
> ...



Ne, Dlan kommt mir ziehmlich unsicher vor.


----------



## Joel-92 (30. Januar 2013)

DumBaz schrieb:


> warum kaufst du dir nicht einen Lan-Switch und klemmst den hinter den Router, dan erweiterst du damit deine Lan-Ports und kannst so mehrere Geräte an den Lan-Anschluss des Routers betreiben.



Ich habe genug Ports frei, aber der AV-Receiver steht so weit vom Router entfernt, dass ich durs halbe Haus Leitungen legen müsste. 



DumBaz schrieb:


> du kannst dir auch nen 2ten Wlan-Router mit Repeater-Funktion besorgen und damit dein Wlan vergrössern.



Ich will keine WLAN Reichweite vergrößern sondern das WLAN Signal auffangen und per LAN ausgeben.


----------



## kerze21 (30. Januar 2013)

Kunde bei der Telekom ???

dann würde das hier gehen:  WLAN-Adapter Speedport W 102 Bridge Duo

Gruß
Rouven


----------



## jumperm (31. Januar 2013)

Du brauchst einfach einen AccessPoint, welchen du im Client Mode bringst. Das können auch fast alle W-Lan Router.


----------



## Joel-92 (31. Januar 2013)

kerze21 schrieb:


> Kunde bei der Telekom ???
> 
> dann würde das hier gehen:  WLAN-Adapter Speedport W 102 Bridge Duo
> 
> ...



Nein Vodafone, habe die EasyBox 803.


----------



## [-SONIC-] (3. Februar 2013)

Joel-92 schrieb:


> Ne, Dlan kommt mir ziehmlich unsicher vor.


 
Aha begründung?


----------

